# aww can anyone help this poor guy out?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Urine sample needed - m4mw


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Seriously?!

Yeah, because THAT's what I want, stoned truckers!! lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Exactly. 

I would say clean up then get a job. Or else, deadly accident waiting to happen.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, my brother is a stoner, I told him to help him out. He didn't specify clean urine.

He's probably applying at Waste Management, they're nuts there.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Tell me this is a joke right!!!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I had a close friend that was killed in a car accident by a trucker on Crystal Meth. He was 25 and a great guy. It has been almost 5 years and the guy is still on trial for negligence causing death and he will get probation or house arrest if that (that is what the prosecutor told us). All this time he has still been driving truck, unreal.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

i drive a truck for a living but I would never support what hes asking. What an idiot. this has to be a joke


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

be funny if some stoner gave him a jar full of his pee... maybe have a bunch of asparagus the night before...


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

someone here that blazes should call him up and give him a jar of his urine so he fails for sure haha


----------

